# Sophia Thomalla wird nass in der Quizshow (20.06.2012) Video



## Tramp 44 (25 Juni 2012)

VIDEO LINK Mpg 2:47
https://rapidshare.com/files/2236590122/Thomalla_Sido_am_Wassergraben.mpg

Die komplette Show auch in der ZDF Mediathek
Die Quizshow vom 20. Juni 2012 - Die Quizshow - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek


----------



## Max100 (25 Juni 2012)

Das hat sie klasse überstanden, hat überhaupt nicht gezuckt:thumbup:, Bademantel angezogen und weiter ging´s


----------



## Tramp 44 (25 Juni 2012)

Max100 schrieb:


> Das hat sie klasse überstanden, hat überhaupt nicht gezuckt:thumbup:, Bademantel angezogen und weiter ging´s



Wer in so einem Outfit zu einer Action Quizshow antritt muss sich aber auch nicht wundern wenn dann doch mal was rausrutscht


----------



## Rolli (25 Juni 2012)

:thx: dir für die reizende Sophia


----------



## Punisher (25 Juni 2012)

Sophia ist scharf


----------



## Nielebock (25 Juni 2012)

wie man sieht kann nässe Sophia nichts anhaben,Sie macht einfach weiter super Sie ist
wie ihre Mutter


----------



## ddd147 (3 Nov. 2012)

w EE t !!! !!!


----------



## NeoDevil666 (3 Nov. 2012)

sehr schön ;-)


----------



## borstel (5 Nov. 2012)

Watt macht die eigentlich beruflich ich meine ausser von Beruf Tochter einer zweitklassigen Schauspielerin zu sein? Soll ruhig weiter nich mit Geizen reizen aber mit welcher Berechtigung iss die im TV???


----------



## borstel (5 Nov. 2012)

Reizen geizen nich andersrum ....


----------



## Bongobonce (6 Nov. 2012)

Nicht Schlecht, die Sophia. Danke


----------



## alpaalpa (17 Dez. 2012)

Was für ein Auftritt


----------



## Tramp 44 (18 Dez. 2012)

Nielebock schrieb:


> wie man sieht kann nässe Sophia nichts anhaben,Sie macht einfach weiter super Sie ist
> wie ihre Mutter



Neulich wurde sie ja schon wieder in so einer Quizshow nassgemacht 
langsam glaube ich, das sie das braucht - kommt mir persönlich sehr entgegen


----------



## Tramp 44 (18 Dez. 2012)

borstel schrieb:


> Soll ruhig weiter nich mit Geizen reizen



​


----------



## Tramp 44 (18 Dez. 2012)

borstel schrieb:


> Reizen geizen nich andersrum ....


Na das ist ja grad nochmal gut gegangen
​


----------



## tom227 (18 Dez. 2012)

sehr schöne ansichten


----------



## wurstwurst1 (18 Dez. 2012)

Alter, was für Hupen! Sie soll schön weiter reizen mit ihrem Body...


----------



## gaddaf (18 Dez. 2012)

Wow - Klasse!
Danke fürs posten!


----------



## oerschi (17 Feb. 2013)

leider ist das video offline, bitte reuppen, DANKE


----------

